# Percutaneous Cholecystotomy tube change



## RHONDA41

Does anyone have info on the code to use for this?   47525 is for change of biliary tube and on the lay description in our coding companion it states this is for a tube in the liver.(not the gallbladder).  Appreciate any help you all can give me.


----------



## L_Silva CPC

if you have Dr. Z's interventional book, it tells you to use abcess codes 49424,76080,49423 & 75984 for tube check and change of cholecystostomy tube if the the tube was originally placed for infection drainage.
use codes 47505,74305,47525,75984 for tube check and change of cholecystostomy tube if the tube was originally placed for biliary drainage.  Hope this helps


----------



## RHONDA41

Thanks much - appreciate your reply.


----------

